# Larivee neck joint strap button



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I have been tying my strap around the head stock of my acoustic up until now an i really don't find it that comfortable. I want to put a strap pin on my Larivee D-03 but im not sure what the best spot for adding a strap pin is on an acoustic. I want the soundboard to stay as vertical as possible and definitely don't want it tilting away from me. Any recommendations?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is a pic of my L 05


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

rollingdam said:


> Here is a pic of my L 05
> 
> View attachment 15516


I assume that's on the "bottom side" of the neck


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Treble side of the neck


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks! I'll try mine there


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

tomsy49 said:


> Thanks! I'll try mine there


i would recommend you drill a pilot hole, as the mahogany is prone to splitting.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is a great article on the subject:

http://www.frets.com/FretsPages/Musician/GenSetup/StrapButton/strapbutton2.html


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes I was definitely gonna drill first. Would hate to damage the neck


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

rollingdam said:


> Here is a great article on the subject:
> 
> http://www.frets.com/FretsPages/Musician/GenSetup/StrapButton/strapbutton2.html


good article thanks for posting


----------

